# Lg Cd-rom Crd-8483b



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, the driver for the CDROM for my Gateway E-4300 doesn't seem to be working. Driver properties says: LG CD-ROM CRD-8483B. Help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it in the device manager,reboot and windows will reinstall


----------



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

Did that, and the CD ROM still doesn't work. It has a "?" by it in yellow, and the error msg says "Windows cannot load the driver for this device. The driver may be missing or corrupt." Something to that effect. I didn't delete anything so I'm guessing corrupt is the way it went. So how do I replace/update the driver? (I inadvertently installed Easy CD Creator software - I did not intend to do this because the CD ROM is not a CD burner - I thought the CD was something else, so when I realized my mistake I uninstalled the Easy CD Creator and then that's when this problem started.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

It tells me that I have to start the registry editor. How do you do that?


----------



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

There's got to be a better way to do this. I'm not computer proficient at all and it says I may have to reinstall the operating system if I don't do this right. I don't want to go there ..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the run box type
regedit 
and press enter
before you change anything back it up so you can reinstall if something goes wrong


----------



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks !! Did it, the CD ROM drive is now working!


----------

